
 Starbucks and the Restroom Anti-Bubble - prakash
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2008/07/07/starbucks_and_t_1.html
======
mattmaroon
This is very silly. 600 Starbucks is what, like 6% of their locations? The
amount of restrooms closing is some trivial % of total available.

Also, most Starbucks aren't in areas where people jog. And they often require
purchases by holding the keys behind the counter in cities. And Starbucks is
closing so many locations because they built them too close together, meaning
there's often another one in walking distance anyway.

"Will people be more reluctant to leave the house? Will they consume less
fluid when outside, thus leading to more dehydration? These are important
questions."

No they aren't. They're just the apparent ramblings of a blogger who wants to
get a post out but has nothing good to write about.

~~~
cstejerean
"They're just the apparent ramblings of a blogger who wants to get a post out
but has nothing good to write about."

I have a feeling this applies to the majority of blog posts.

~~~
coglethorpe
And yet this got five votes so far... That post was so dumb, I'm actually
tempted to flag it.

------
Excedrin
Yes I pee in the shower. It is very convinent. Sometimes I'll pee in a floor
drain at Starbucks so i dont have to flush. I have a vey small bathroom, and
Im fat. So I sit on the edge of the tub and pee while brushing my teeth.

